# What Are You Working On?



## Jack7 (Apr 17, 2010)

The thread by Ranger Wickett on *Do you know what a leitmotif is*, and some other threads (like, *What Are You Reading?*) led me to the idea of creating a _*What Are You Working On*_ thread.

The point of the thread is to briefly describe what you are working on (it can be anything, a novel, a non-fiction work, an invention, a musical composition or song or group of songs, a game, an academic paper, a work or business project, etc.) and then let others discuss this work or these projects with you, while you discuss what they are working on. Perhaps this will give others some good ideas, critiques, sources of research, new perspectives, etc.

The point is to discuss your works and the works of others in a beneficial way. To help them with what they are working on, and for them to assist you with whatever you're working on. Personally I'm a big believer in discussing ideas and concepts as a method of fleshing out and improving such ideas and concepts. I see it as an important part of a project I've developed over the years, the *Renaissance Gild*. I often discuss what I'm working on with friends and colleagues. However discussion with those I don't know often proves as fruitful as discussion with those I do know.

Now I realize that I am probably older than many of you guys and gals, and in addition I work for myself. So I probably have more time to devote to both professional and personal projects than many of you younger people who are possibly in school, work for someone else, just married, have small kids, etc. So I'm going to list quite a few projects, some I'm working on professionally, and some I'm working on in an amateur fashion or even just as a hobby. Some I work on every day and some I work only as I have the time. 

So you can do like me and list as many projects as you wish, or you can list only one project if you wish. (And of course you don't have to categorize them, I categorize everything because it helps me keep order. But do it any way you wish as far as I'm concerned.) The point is not how much you are working on, but what you are working on that is of interest to or important to you. And hopefully others can help you out with it, or just discuss it in an interesting, provocative, and productive way.


*Art and Music and Architecture*

I've been drawing up exact architectural plans as to how I intend to renovate and remodel my house and lands. I've already started by cutting many of the trees so as to clear space for exactly how I intend to landscape, and I've used the plans to make improvements to the house. Finally I'll turn the garage into an Art studio, build the gym I want out where the pool used to be, and lastly build the Observatory I've always wished I had. I designed the observatory myself so that the telescope can be slid in and out of the upper floor onto a clearing ledge that will allow it to be free of the observatory itself. I'm also gonna try and build the inside of the dome in such a way that it can serve as a projection platform, like a planetarium, when it isn't in use for any other purpose.

I've been improving my sketching skills to sketch out designs for some paintings and a set of Icons I want to do. 

And I've finished the _Genesis _CD I composed (which contains various samples of the different types of music I write). I haven't tried to clean it up completely yet because I wanna put a home recoding studio in my underground basement, but first the basement has to be repaired, renovated, and finished. To tell you the truth though I don't get much chance to compose anymore. Maybe one day out of a month or so. Sometimes not that much. I wish I had more time to write music though.


*Gaming and Recreation/Avocations*

Most of my gaming and hobby projects are amateur efforts. Except for one, I'm writing a video/computer game script base upon my Vadding experiences called, cleverly enough, _the Vadder_.

Otherwise I'm writing my own RPG and setting, as well as a Parallel Reality Game Script (like an ARG, only different in some respects) about the history of my local area and city. I've got a name for one major part of the script already - _The Dark Corner_. Though I'm not sure what I'm gonna call the whole game yet. I'm incorporating geocaching (which I've recently taken up along with my kids and enjoy immensely) into the game, as well as incorporating it into the Vadder game. I'm also gonna incorporate geocaching into some of the adventure modules and scenarios for my RPG.


*Homiletics and Religious*

I'm studying to become a Priest (Greek Orthodox). I figure in about five years or so I can return to the seminary and complete my studies. Until then I've developed my own set of preliminary studies for the Priesthood. Which I may publish on my blog or something. I studied the order of studies for both the Jesuits and the Franciscans (two of my favorite Orders) and developed my own studies program, which I've already begun. I've started out studying the Church Fathers, Koine (I took it in college too) and some Hebrew. I'm also studying modern Greek. I figure by the time I return to the seminary I'll be way ahead of the game and can progress quickly.

I want to be a missionary priest and church-planter. As practice I'm going on mission trips for my Baptist church, assisting with disaster relief and mission projects and charity work, and run the church Mission's House. I'm also writing a series of sermons. By the time I become a priest I want to have already developed a body of sermons that I can use for nearly any occasion or time of the year.

Soon, when I can arrange it with the wife and kids, I plan to make a week long retreat to a local monastery to work on religious and spiritual writings and maybe sketch and paint some. Plus during the day I want to follow the prayer and mediation rules of the monastery and in the evenings just relax and recuperate some.


*Military/Law Enforcement/Civil Service/Politics*

Primarily I'm just training for my squadron right now. That's kept me pretty busy in my spare time. 
But I also want to go into technologies development, especially as regards invention and R&D. And CyberOps which I'm helping with right now, but would like to work on more consistently.

I haven't worked a criminal case in a long time but recently I discovered who the murderer in an old cold case was. I still can't do much about it yet because I found out who it was and how it was done (and it fits very well with what I had already discovered during my initial investigations) by accident almost (or strange coincidence, if you believe in that kinda thing) and my source of information won't let me act on it yet. But I'll be glad to put that one to bed. I worked it over ten years. I don't actively investigate much anymore, but I still like resolving cold cases and help out when I can.

I've also re-entered the political arena. At my age I have a real distaste for politics, (always have even though I've been very politically active before) and consider it more a public duty than a personal desire, but I also feel that at this moment in history, I'm duty-bound to help if I can. 


*Personal*

For some time now I've been training using the _P90X_ training system, along with the _Ten Minute Trainer_ when I don't have the time to physically train normally. I really like the training and the program and how it works. So I'm in the process of developing a year long (11 month actually, I give myself a month off regular training to relax and recover) training and diet program which is a combination of P90X and the training program I developed for myself over the years. It's looking pretty good, and the parts of it I'm using so far are very effective.


*Science and Invention*

For invention I'm working on _Environmental Encoding_, which I describe below. I hope to be able to undertake a couple of Industrial Archaeology (I've always like archaeology) expeditions this summer if all goes well, and if I have time to write up full reports and presentations, then I'll give the results to a local museum. If not then I'll give what I got to a local professor who is a friend of mine and he can put everything in order and make the donations. 

Otherwise my primary scientific interest are in the fields of biochemistry, physics, and genetics/biology. I've finished my animal breeding experiments, so that's over for the moment. I have some other experiments I'd like to run but don't have much time for them right now, so in my spare time I occasionally write up the preps and experiment constructs. But that's about it right now. I wish though I had three or four months to do nothing but work on my scientific and invention projects. I have a couple of ideas for a new type of operating system I'd like to see if I could develop, but lack the seed money and partners right now. I suspect though it would take an entirely new kind of hardrive to work properly.


*Writing:

Faction (Non-Fiction)*

Aside from normal non-fiction writing for clients I'm working on a book entitled _Security Training for Missionaries_. I've got it fully sketched out and a couple of chapters done. I'm working on expanding my essay on *PIINs* (_Private Intelligence and Investigative Networks_), maybe into a small to mid-sized book. And I've got the _Book of Intelligence Designs_ (a book on Intel) almost fully written but not properly formatted and re-written yet.

*Fiction*

Aside from the short stories I'm writing and attempting to sell I'm working on writing two novels. One is about the Basilegate, the Byzantine Empire, and Prester John. I'm rewriting the first draft actually.

The other novel is about a Regulator and the Regulator movement in South Carolina prior to the American Revolution. The book starts out in the Frontier's Wars and leads in to a book on the Eastern Frontier's movement, and then concludes with a third book which is a Western entitled _The Lettermen_. I've always wanted to write a series of American Frontier books and a Western (I grew up in the woods and can't stand the city, except to visit it when necessary). I'm really just in the process of plot sketching and research on those books though. 

I'm also writing a Graphic Novel script called _Transit._

*Poetry*

I've finished two books of poetry so far though I've made no attempt to sell them as of yet. Although I've sold some individual poems I'm gonna wait til this summer to take a stab at trying to sell one of my books. Maybe with the help of an agent. Otherwise I've been working on a set of Experimental Poems which are also codes (and in some cases cyphers and crypts). I really enjoy working with codes and crypts and these poems are part of an experiment I'm conducting concerning _Environmental Encoding_. It's based on an idea I had when I saw Iraqi insurgents communicating with each other through graffiti tags in their neighborhoods. 


Well, I'm going out to the lake with the family for a little picnic and to relax some.
If you wanna discuss what you're working on then feel free to list it here.

I'll see ya later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 18, 2010)

Currently, I'm...

currently pursuing _yet another_ degree- this one in Conflict Management & Negotiations.
 writing a chord book for guitar covering New Standard Tuning- an alternative tuning created/rediscovered by Robert Fripp.
learning songs for guitar in both standard and New Standard tuning.
designing jewelry.
going to the Dallas Guitar Show Sunday, April 18, and this coming Friday, I'm attending the Intergem International Gem & Jewelry show...both being held at Dallas Market Hall.
designing PCs for HERO, M&M, 3.X and 4Ed and others.  Just in case.
reading mostly fantasy, sci-fi, and horror stories/novels.
writing fantasy, sci-fi, and horror stories/novels.  I haven't been satisfied enough with any of them to even try selling them...but who knows?


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 18, 2010)

> writing a chord book for guitar covering New Standard Tuning- an alternative tuning created/rediscovered by Robert Fripp.
> learning songs for guitar in both standard and New Standard tuning.
> going to the Dallas Guitar Show Sunday, April 18, and this coming Friday




My youngest daughter would get on well with you. She plays both piano and guitar and is pretty good at both. 

I find it interesting that you're writing the chord you mentioned.
Do you plan to publish it?



> I'm attending the Intergem International Gem & Jewelry show...both being held at Dallas Market Hall.




I'm not interested in jewelry per se, I don't even wear my wedding band, but I am interested in crystal and gem formation.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 18, 2010)

I've got four main projects I'm currently working on:

1) Finding a biotech job.  I'm currently working retail, and it sucks.  It was a strategic move though, because I can take that and move to most of the biotech hotspots in the USA and have a job there while I work on finding a biotech one.  My experience has been that if you don't already live in those areas (DC, San Fran are the big two), it's a huge disadvantage on your resume.

2) Running my weekly 4E game.  It's been a long time since I was a DM, and the previous DM in the group was pretty awesome.  Still, he wanted to play, and I wanted to try DMing.  Re-skinning is my favorite thing ever.

3) ROM Hacking FF5.  Yes, I'm aware of the dubious legality of such a thing.  Mostly, my area of interest is learning how the system works; there's not much info for it out there (versus CT or FF6).  I've made some fairly good progress on that front.  It's a technical challenge, and I'm enjoying it, for the most part.  Sometimes it can be aggravating.

4) Miscellaneous game design.  For a while now I've wanted to get into designed Flash games.  I have a bunch of concepts, but I just haven't gotten into it yet.  I'm sure I will at some point, but it is number four on my list right now.


----------



## megamania (Apr 18, 2010)

THE CONSTANT
35 hours at the store per week
40 hours at the factory per week
spend time with wife and kids

When there is free time-

Storyhours of Eberron

Mutants & Masterminds Island City campaign design and eventually play

Comicbook dealing with this campaign world

Needlepoint of art

Outdoor projects

Keep my sanity (Which I am losing)


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 18, 2010)

> 3) ROM Hacking FF5. Yes, I'm aware of the dubious legality of such a thing. Mostly, my area of interest is learning how the system works; there's not much info for it out there (versus CT or FF6). I've made some fairly good progress on that front. It's a technical challenge, and I'm enjoying it, for the most part. Sometimes it can be aggravating.




LP, this is my opinion on the matter of hacking. (I know you're just ROM hacking, but I'm gonna expand it a little more to speak about other kinds of hacking you might pursue now or want to later on. Because I think this thread could be used for interesting and maybe helpful discussions on various subjects. So this isn't aimed just at you specifically. And also I'm interested in hacking and vadding.) 

Hacking is different from Cracking, which is intentionally attempting to disable or harm a device or a system. Hacking should really only be done to learn about systems and how they function, and sometimes to alter content, like with game hacking, but not to harm.

That being said, hacking is still technically illegal (in most cases) and depending on how you go about it, and how good you are at it, hacking can and should be done without harming anything. But most authorities know the difference between Cracking to cause harm, and hacking to learn, or even just out of curiosity. (The trouble from the authority's point of view, or the point of view of the target, however, is that usually if the hacking is discovered then they have to investigate to determine what is the real intent, and that costs them time and money and effort and resources that they naturally feel they could have more productively dedicated to some other project.) 

Now all of that being said, if the authorities become aware of your hacking or if the party you are hacking decides to pursue the matter you'll just have to take your lumps and suffer what is customary in your case (I'm speaking generally here). I say that because I have been a Vadder since I was a boy, and Vadding is simply, or it started out this way anyways, physical hacking. And God knows I've had my run ins with the police while Vadding, and even with the police when working undercover and they didn't know who I was or what I was doing. I've never been arrested, having had much experience talking my way out of things and diffusing situations with the police and the authorities. But I certainly could have been on some occasions (I'm rarely discovered, and that comes from practice too, but sooner or later everyone is discovered or caught unawares) and once I was actually surprised the officer let me walk. Cause I was casing a place undercover not long after 9/11 and truth be told, if I had caught someone else casing where I was I would have arrested them. But I think he kinda sensed what I was doing cause as he questioned me I suspect he thought I might have been testing security rather than seeking to penetrate it. Nevertheless I mention those kinds of things because it is possible it will happen to you, that the authorities or your target will come after you. Be prepared in case it happens, and if it never does, fine, and if it does, it's part of the inherent risk.

I'd also say though never hack or vad to cause damage. Instead, intend and strive for the opposite.

On the other hand I personally think that vadding and hacking skills are excellent skills to possess, especially in the modern world. Knowing how to vad well has assisted me numerous times on investigations, working undercover, with gathering Intel, working against criminal organizations, etc, etc. Also vadding is an excellent compliment to survival skills, especially in urban situations. 

I also work with others in helping them learn hacking skills so that they can both penetrate systems when need be, and so that they may better be able to help defend systems against malicious attacks during Cyber Operations. Hacking is an excellent technological skill to possess and assists with what I call "technological survival skills." With all of the cracking aimed at various systems, and with all of the acts of corporate espionage, hacking techniques are good for almost everyone to know who might need to defend an information system. (Who knows, one day your hacking skills may end up being of benefit to your family, friends, company, community or even your nation. And I think ROM hacking is a good way to start hacking.) After all you can't defend against what you don't know. But then again you can't master or develop any skill set without practice. So to learn to defend against cracking you must also know how to hack. It's very much like the fact that it order to defend the public against an armed attacker, a policeman must first learn to use a gun himself. That's just the way it is. (Then again as a policeman or soldier you can't just shoot at any old target and claim that you were merely practicing for future benefit. You must carefully choose your targets so no-one will be harmed by your practice.) But with that "targeting caveat" I'll say that studying a thing is good, _but practicing it is really how you master it_. I think though that in the end, like anything in life, it primarily depends on how you use the skills you possess, and to what end. If you set out to learn to hack to do harm, or with criminal intent, it will return to you in harm. If you learn how to hack in order to do some good, to assist or defend others, and to help yourself and others, then in my opinion, it is a skill set worth possessing and mastering. Especially in the modern world. 

With hacking and vadding and things like that it's always a balance between what you can learn and do and how you use what you know, versus the potential threat to security and the legality of the effort. So my advice to you is, if your intention and motivation is good then by all means learn to hack. But in doing so exercise self-control and restraint, do no harm, and respect who and what you target, because after all, you can harm others just as easily by neglect and recklessness, as you can by intentional malice. Measured and controlled risk is always preferable to reckless and uncontrolled risk.

That's my opinion, and I know you didn't ask for it, but I hope you (and maybe others) will think about it and that it may help in some way.

Good luck with your biotech job hunt too. I have a keen interest in biotech and genetics and biochemistry myself. So, happy hunting.




> 35 hours at the store per week
> 40 hours at the factory per week...
> 
> ...Keep my sanity (Which I am losing)




_I can see why._ That's a lot of hours working. 
If it's possible (and I don't know your situation of course) then maybe you should slow down a little. I nearly worked myself into a heart attack once. I eventually became exhausted and contracted the flu and followed that up with a dose of pneumonia. Which was very rough, but still better than a heart attack I reckon. After I recovered from the pneumonia and exhaustion, which took months, I slowed down and my chest pains went away and haven't come back. Overwork (and I like to work) can take a toll on ya.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 18, 2010)

At this point in time:

Home hunting.  After being more or less itinerant for the last 15 years or so, I've decided I need to put some roots down somewhere, a place to officially call home-- someplace to look forward to coming back to.  The world is a big place, however, and finding a suitable "home" that fits all my parameters takes time.  Once I figure that out, I'll buy a little house.

Job hunting.  Still.  I've been spinning my wheels for over a year now, so I may or may not end up switching careers (again).  A few prospects have recently opened up, but nothing truly interesting.  Fortunately, money isn't much of a problem at this point.

"Secular monasticism".  I'm not terribly sure what that means, but it fairly well-describes my life & outlook, going as far back as highschool, at least.  Community service, introspection, self-sufficiency, education, expression & creativity, etc.  I'm slowly codifying it, because I think having that on paper will likely inform the directions I take in life from here on out.

Scientific/technical English language resources project.  Mainly just a collation of past works, and mew material as I feel inspired.

Ramping up math studies, with intention of returning to school to get an advanced degree.

Hobbies.  Reading all sorts of stuff.  Writing the occasional essay, article or poem.  Gaming in theory only: just occasionally write up bits for a campaign that may or may not come to light.  Learning bass guitar (though this has been, umm, on and off the backburner for a long time, I'm honor bound to succeed _eventually_!).  Homebrewing.

Minor dabbling in programming, and keeping vaguely aware of related tech basics (so I don't get too out of practice).


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 19, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> LP, this is my opinion on the matter of hacking. (I know you're just ROM hacking, but I'm gonna expand it a little more to speak about other kinds of hacking you might pursue now or want to later on. Because I think this thread could be used for interesting and maybe helpful discussions on various subjects. So this isn't aimed just at you specifically. And also I'm interested in hacking and vadding.)




Actually, I have no interest in what would be considered "proper hacking."  I'm not breaking in to anything, and I'm not trying to circumvent any sort of DRM or such.  I know a large Chrono Trigger ROM Hack (Crimson Echoes) got shut down by Square, but generally no one cares about old SNES games, even ones being re-released.

As an aside, I've never understood S-E's fierce protection of Chrono Trigger while never actually putting out a game since Cross.



> Good luck with your biotech job hunt too. I have a keen interest in biotech and genetics and biochemistry myself. So, happy hunting.




Thanks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 19, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> My youngest daughter would get on well with you. She plays both piano and guitar and is pretty good at both.
> 
> I find it interesting that you're writing the chord you mentioned.
> Do you plan to publish it?




Well, its going to be VERY bare bones when I finish it...not really a professional-looking product.  In addition, most of the chords are things I'm finding via brute force- I'm not much of a theorist.

As such, I'm probably just going to post it for free in a series of threads at one of the forums for one of the major guitar magazines, like Guitarplayer.com.

Once I finish it, that is.  I'm just up to C, so there's a long way to go.


> I'm not interested in jewelry per se, I don't even wear my wedding band, but I am interested in crystal and gem formation.




The Intergem show has a little bit of everything, including people who just sell crystals, geodes, mineral samples, orbs, obelisks, stone carvings, cabochons, faceted stones and so forth.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 19, 2010)

- Finished writing something I can't comment because of a NDA;

- Writing something else I can't comment because of a NDA;

I know, not really exciting (except for me!)


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 19, 2010)

Klaus said:


> - Finished writing something I can't comment because of a NDA;
> 
> - Writing something else I can't comment because of a NDA;
> 
> I know, not really exciting (except for me!)




Aren't you also supposed to be drawing something, Klaus?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 19, 2010)

He can't disclose that.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 19, 2010)

Klaus said:


> - Finished writing something I can't comment because of a NDA;
> 
> - Writing something else I can't comment because of a NDA;



Well, at least "no comment" because of an NDA is better than "no comment" because of the CIA.


----------



## ssampier (Apr 19, 2010)

This is a neat thread.

I am working on _stuff_. A few "irons in the fire" right now:

* continuing to job hunt. I actually quit my job almost two months ago. It's my fault. I wasn't happy and didn't feel I was _getting_ anywhere. 
* Twittering when I find interesting stuff about computer networking or business, etc
* Working on my CCNA Cisco certification. This one is taking me awhile; I am slow with memorizing facts.
* always slowly working on my <leo_highlight style="border-bottom: 2px solid rgb(255, 255, 150); background-color: transparent; background-image: none; background-repeat: repeat; background-attachment: scroll; background-position: 0% 50%; -moz-background-size: auto auto; cursor: pointer; display: inline; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" id="leoHighlights_Underline_0" onclick="leoHighlightsHandleClick('leoHighlights_Underline_0')" onmouseover="leoHighlightsHandleMouseOver('leoHighlights_Underline_0')" onmouseout="leoHighlightsHandleMouseOut('leoHighlights_Underline_0')" leohighlights_keywords="microsoft" leohighlights_url_top="http%3A//shortcuts.thebrowserhighlighter.com/leonardo/plugin/highlights/3_1/tbh_highlightsTop.jsp?keywords%3Dmicrosoft%26domain%3Dwww.enworld.org" leohighlights_url_bottom="http%3A//shortcuts.thebrowserhighlighter.com/leonardo/plugin/highlights/3_1/tbh_highlightsBottom.jsp?keywords%3Dmicrosoft%26domain%3Dwww.enworld.org" leohighlights_underline="true">Microsoft</leo_highlight> Windows XP certification
* Reading a bunch of business books: One Minute Manager, Seven Habits of Highly Effective People, 10 Day MBA, How to Win Friends and Influence People, and Art of War for Executives
* Reading and re-reading my Pathfinder book. No current game, but I always trying to start a gaming blog.

*I wish I may, I wish I might*
* Gaming blog, always start, but never finish.
* Study for my GMAT test.
* Decide on a career path; the high road or the low road, the electric chair or firing squad.
* Get a list of professional goals to accomplish.

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">
        <!-- Top iFrame -->    <iframe id="leoHighlights_top_iframe" name="leoHighlights_top_iframe" title="leoHighlights_top_iframe" src="about:blank" vspace="0" hspace="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" allowtransparency="true" style="position: absolute; top: 0px; left: 0px; width: 520px; height: 294px; z-index: 2147483647;" width="520" frameborder="0" height="294" scrolling="no">    </iframe>        <!-- Bottom iFrame -->    <iframe id="leoHighlights_bottom_iframe" name="leoHighlights_bottom_iframe" title="leoHighlights_bottom_iframe" src="about:blank" vspace="0" hspace="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" allowtransparency="true" style="position: absolute; top: 294px; left: 96px; z-index: 2147483647;" width="" frameborder="0" height="" scrolling="no">    </iframe> 
  <script defer="defer" type="text/javascript">    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_INFINITE_LOOP_COUNT =              300;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_MAX_HIGHLIGHTS =                   50;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_ID =                    "leoHighlights_top_iframe";    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_ID =                 "leoHighlights_bottom_iframe";    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID =                    "leoHighlights_iframe_modal_div_container";           var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOTAL_COLLAPSED_WIDTH =     520;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOTAL_COLLAPSED_HEIGHT =    391;        var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOTAL_EXPANDED_WIDTH =      520;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOTAL_EXPANDED_HEIGHT =     665;        var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_POS_X =                 0;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_POS_Y =                 0;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_WIDTH =                 520;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_HEIGHT =                294;        var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_POS_X =              96;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_POS_Y =              294;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_COLLAPSED_WIDTH =    425;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_COLLAPSED_HEIGHT =   97;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_EXPANDED_WIDTH =     425;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_EXPANDED_HEIGHT =    371;              var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_SHOW_DELAY_MS =                    300;    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_HIDE_DELAY_MS =                    750;        var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_DEFAULT =         "transparent none repeat scroll 0% 0%";    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_HOVER =           "rgb(245, 245, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 0%";    var LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ROVER_TAG =                        "711-36858-13496-14";     createInlineScriptElement("var%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG%20%3D%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20false%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG_POS%20%3D%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20false%3B%0A%20%20%20%0Avar%20_leoHighlightsPrevElem%20%3D%20null%3B%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Checks%20if%20the%20passed%20in%20class%20exists%0A%20*%20@param%20c%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsClassExists%28c%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20return%20typeof%28c%29%20%3D%3D%20%22function%22%20%26%26%20typeof%28c.prototype%29%20%3D%3D%20%22object%22%20?%20true%20%3A%20false%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Checks%20if%20the%20firebug%20console%20is%20available%0A%20*%20@param%20c%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsFirebugConsoleAvailable%28c%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28_leoHighlightsClassExists%28_FirebugConsole%29%20%26%26%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20window.console%20%26%26%20console.log%20%26%26%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%28console%20instanceof%20_FirebugConsole%29%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20return%20true%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%7B%7D%0A%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20return%20false%3B%0A%7D%20%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20General%20method%20used%20to%20debug%20exceptions%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20location%0A%20*%20@param%20e%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28location%2Ce%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28_leoHighlightsFirebugConsoleAvailable%28%29%20||LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20logString%3Dlocation+%22%3A%20%22+e+%22%5Cn%5Ct%22+e.name+%22%5Cn%5Ct%22+%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%28e.number%260xFFFF%29+%22%5Cn%5Ct%22+e.description%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28_leoHighlightsFirebugConsoleAvailable%28%29%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20console.error%28logString%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20console.trace%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DEBUG%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20alert%28logString%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%7B%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20log%20a%20string%20to%20the%20firebug%20console%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20str%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28str%29%0A%7B%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28_leoHighlightsFirebugConsoleAvailable%28%29%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20console.log%28typeof%28_FirebugConsole%29+%22%20%22+str%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%29%20%22+str%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20get%20an%20attribute%20and%20decode%20it.%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20elem%0A%20*%20@param%20id%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetAttrib%28elem%2Cid%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20val%3Delem.getAttribute%28id%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20return%20decodeURI%28val%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsGetAttrib%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20return%20null%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20a%20dimensions%20object%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20width%0A%20*%20@param%20height%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28width%2Cheight%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09this.width%3Dwidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.height%3Dheight%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.toString%3Dfunction%28%29%20%7B%20return%20%28%22%28%22+this.width+%22%2C%22+this.height+%22%29%22%29%3B%7D%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22new%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20a%20Position%20object%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20x%0A%20*%20@param%20y%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHighlightsPosition%28x%2Cy%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09this.x%3Dx%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.y%3Dy%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.toString%3Dfunction%28%29%20%7B%20return%20%28%22%28%22+this.x+%22%2C%22+this.y+%22%29%22%29%3B%7D%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22new%20LeoHighlightsPosition%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ADJUSTMENT%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsPosition%283%2C3%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_WIDTH%2CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_HEIGHT%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_HOVER_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_COLLAPSED_WIDTH%2CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_COLLAPSED_HEIGHT%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_CLICK_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_EXPANDED_WIDTH%2CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_EXPANDED_HEIGHT%29%3B%0A%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_HOVER_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOTAL_COLLAPSED_WIDTH%2CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOTAL_COLLAPSED_HEIGHT%29%3B%0Avar%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_CLICK_SIZE%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOTAL_EXPANDED_WIDTH%2CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOTAL_EXPANDED_HEIGHT%29%3B%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Sets%20the%20size%20of%20the%20passed%20in%20element%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20elem%0A%20*%20@param%20dim%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsSetSize%28elem%2Cdim%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09//%20Set%20the%20popup%20location%0A%20%20%20%09elem.style.width%20%3D%20dim.width%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%09if%28elem.width%29%0A%20%20%20%09%09elem.width%3Ddim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%09elem.style.height%20%20%3D%20dim.height%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%09if%28elem.height%29%0A%20%20%20%09%09elem.height%3Ddim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsSetSize%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20for%20a%20simple%20one%20argument%20callback%0A%20*%0A%20*%20@param%20callName%0A%20*%20@param%20argName%0A%20*%20@param%20argVal%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsSimpleGwCallBack%28callName%2CargName%2C%20argVal%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28argName%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09gwObj.addParam%28argName%2CargVal%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.callName%28callName%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsSimpleGwCallBack%28%29%20%22+callName%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20gets%20a%20url%20argument%20from%20the%20current%20document.%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20url%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28url%2C%20name%20%29%0A%7B%0A%09%20%20name%20%3D%20name.replace%28/[%5C[]/%2C%22%5C%5C%5C[%22%29.replace%28/[%5C]]/%2C%22%5C%5C%5C]%22%29%3B%0A%09%20%20var%20regexS%20%3D%20%22[%5C%5C?%26]%22+name+%22%3D%28[^%26%23]*%29%22%3B%0A%09%20%20var%20regex%20%3D%20new%20RegExp%28%20regexS%20%29%3B%0A%09%20%20var%20results%20%3D%20regex.exec%28url%29%3B%0A%09%20%20if%28%20results%20%3D%3D%20null%20%29%0A%09%20%20%20%20return%20%22%22%3B%0A%09%20%20else%0A%09%20%20%20%20return%20results[1]%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20allows%20to%20redirect%20the%20top%20window%20to%20the%20passed%20in%20url%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20url%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsRedirectTop%28url%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09top.location%3Durl%3B%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsRedirectTop%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20find%20an%20element%20by%20Id%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20elemId%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28elemId%2Cdoc%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%20%20%20if%28doc%3D%3Dnull%29%0A%09%20%20%20%20%20%20doc%3Ddocument%3B%0A%09%20%20%20%0A%09%09var%20elem%3Ddoc.getElementById%28elemId%29%3B%0A%09%09if%28elem%29%0A%09%09%09return%20elem%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20This%20is%20the%20handling%20for%20IE%20*/%0A%09%09if%28doc.all%29%0A%09%09%7B%0A%09%09%09elem%3Ddoc.all[elemId]%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28elem%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09return%20elem%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20for%20%28%20var%20i%20%3D%20%28document.all.length-1%29%3B%20i%20%3E%3D%200%3B%20i--%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09elem%3Ddoc.all_%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09if%28elem.id%3D%3DelemId%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20return%20elem%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%09%09%7D%0A%09%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%09return%20null%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Get%20the%20location%20of%20one%20element%20relative%20to%20a%20parent%20reference%0A%20*%0A%20*%20@param%20ref%0A%20*%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20the%20reference%20element%2C%20this%20must%20be%20a%20parent%20of%20the%20passed%20in%0A%20*%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20element%0A%20*%20@param%20elem%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetLocation%28ref%2C%20elem%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22_leoHighlightsGetLocation%20%22+elem.id%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20var%20count%20%3D%200%3B%0A%20%20%20var%20location%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsPosition%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20var%20walk%20%3D%20elem%3B%0A%20%20%20while%20%28walk%20%21%3D%20null%20%26%26%20walk%20%21%3D%20ref%20%26%26%20count%20%3C%20LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_INFINITE_LOOP_COUNT%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20location.x%20+%3D%20walk.offsetLeft%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20location.y%20+%3D%20walk.offsetTop%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20walk%20%3D%20walk.offsetParent%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20count++%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22Location%20is%3A%20%22+elem.id+%22%20-%20%22+location%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20return%20location%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20used%20to%20update%20the%20position%20of%20an%20element%20as%20a%20popup%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20IFrame%0A%20*%20@param%20anchor%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsUpdatePopupPos%28iFrame%2Canchor%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Gets%20the%20scrolled%20location%20for%20x%20and%20y%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20scrolledPos%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsPosition%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28%20self.pageYOffset%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.x%20%3D%20self.pageXOffset%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.y%20%3D%20self.pageYOffset%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20document.documentElement%20%26%26%20document.documentElement.scrollTop%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.x%20%3D%20document.documentElement.scrollLeft%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.y%20%3D%20document.documentElement.scrollTop%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20document.body%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.x%20%3D%20document.body.scrollLeft%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20scrolledPos.y%20%3D%20document.body.scrollTop%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Get%20the%20total%20dimensions%20to%20see%20what%20scroll%20bars%20might%20be%20active%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20totalDim%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%280%2C0%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28document.all%20%26%26%20document.documentElement%20%26%26%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09document.documentElement.clientHeight%26%26document.documentElement.clientWidth%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09totalDim.width%20%3D%20document.documentElement.scrollWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09totalDim.height%20%3D%20document.documentElement.scrollHeight%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20else%20if%20%28document.all%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%20/*%20This%20is%20in%20IE%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%09%20%09totalDim.width%20%3D%20document.body.scrollWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09totalDim.height%20%3D%20document.body.scrollHeight%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20else%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09%20totalDim.width%20%3D%20document.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09%20totalDim.height%20%3D%20document.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Gets%20the%20location%20of%20the%20available%20screen%20space%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20centerDim%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28self.innerWidth%20%26%26%20self.innerHeight%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.width%20%3D%20self.innerWidth-%28totalDim.height%3Eself.innerHeight?16%3A0%29%3B%20//%20subtracting%20scroll%20bar%20offsets%20for%20firefox%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.height%20%3D%20self.innerHeight-%28totalDim.width%3Eself.innerWidth?16%3A0%29%3B%20%20//%20subtracting%20scroll%20bar%20offsets%20for%20firefox%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20document.documentElement%20%26%26%20document.documentElement.clientHeight%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.width%20%3D%20document.documentElement.clientWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.height%20%3D%20document.documentElement.clientHeight%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%28%20document.body%20%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.width%20%3D%20document.body.clientWidth%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20centerDim.height%20%3D%20document.body.clientHeight%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Get%20the%20current%20dimension%20of%20the%20popup%20element%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20iFrameDim%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28iFrame.offsetWidth%2CiFrame.offsetHeight%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28iFrameDim.width%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09iFrameDim.width%20%3D%20iFrame.style.width.substring%280%2C%20iFrame.style.width.indexOf%28%27px%27%29%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28iFrameDim.height%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09iFrameDim.height%20%3D%20iFrame.style.height.substring%280%2C%20iFrame.style.height.indexOf%28%27px%27%29%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Calculate%20the%20position%2C%20lower%20right%20hand%20corner%20by%20default%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20position%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsPosition%280%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20position.x%3DscrolledPos.x+centerDim.width-iFrameDim.width-LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ADJUSTMENT.x%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20position.y%3DscrolledPos.y+centerDim.height-iFrameDim.height-LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ADJUSTMENT.y%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28anchor%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20//centerDim%20in%20relation%20to%20the%20anchor%20element%20if%20available%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20topOrBottom%20%3D%20false%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20anchorPos%3D_leoHighlightsGetLocation%28document.body%2C%20anchor%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20anchorScreenPos%20%3D%20new%20LeoHighlightsPosition%28anchorPos.x-scrolledPos.x%2CanchorPos.y-scrolledPos.y%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20anchorDim%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsDimension%28anchor.offsetWidth%2Canchor.offsetHeight%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28anchorDim.width%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09anchorDim.width%20%3D%20anchor.style.width.substring%280%2C%20anchor.style.width.indexOf%28%27px%27%29%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28anchorDim.height%20%3C%3D%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09anchorDim.height%20%3D%20anchor.style.height.substring%280%2C%20anchor.style.height.indexOf%28%27px%27%29%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Check%20if%20the%20popup%20can%20be%20shown%20above%20or%20below%20the%20element%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28centerDim.height%20-%20anchorDim.height%20-%20iFrameDim.height%20-%20anchorScreenPos.y%20%3E%200%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09//%20Show%20below%2C%20formula%20above%20calculates%20space%20below%20open%20iFrame%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.y%20%3D%20anchorPos.y%20+%20anchorDim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20topOrBottom%20%3D%20true%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20if%20%28anchorScreenPos.y%20-%20anchorDim.height%20-%20iFrameDim.height%20%3E%200%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09//%20Show%20above%2C%20formula%20above%20calculates%20space%20above%20open%20iFrame%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.y%20%3D%20anchorPos.y%20-%20iFrameDim.height%20-%20anchorDim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20topOrBottom%20%3D%20true%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22_leoHighlightsUpdatePopupPos%28%29%20-%20topOrBottom%3A%20%22+topOrBottom%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28topOrBottom%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20We%20attempt%20top%20attach%20the%20window%20to%20the%20element%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%20anchorPos.x%20-%20iFrameDim.width%20/%202%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28position.x%20%3C%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%200%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20else%20if%20%28position.x%20+%20iFrameDim.width%20%3E%20scrolledPos.x%20+%20centerDim.width%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%20scrolledPos.x%20+%20centerDim.width%20-%20iFrameDim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22_leoHighlightsUpdatePopupPos%28%29%20-%20topOrBottom%3A%20%22+position%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20else%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Attempt%20to%20align%20on%20the%20right%20or%20left%20hand%20side%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20if%20%28centerDim.width%20-%20anchorDim.width%20-%20iFrameDim.width%20-%20anchorScreenPos.x%20%3E%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.x%20%3D%20anchorPos.x%20+%20anchorDim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20else%20if%20%28anchorScreenPos.x%20-%20anchorDim.width%20-%20iFrameDim.width%20%3E%200%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%20%3D%20anchorPos.x%20-%20anchorDim.width%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20else%20%20//%20default%20to%20below%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.y%20%3D%20anchorPos.y%20+%20anchorDim.height%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22_leoHighlightsUpdatePopupPos%28%29%20-%20sideBottom%3A%20%22+position%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Make%20sure%20that%20we%20don%27t%20go%20passed%20the%20right%20hand%20border%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28position.x+iFrameDim.width%3EcenterDim.width-20%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.x%3DcenterDim.width-%28iFrameDim.width+20%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Make%20sure%20that%20we%20didn%27t%20go%20passed%20the%20start%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28position.x%3C0%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20position.x%3D0%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28position.y%3C0%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%09position.y%3D0%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22Popup%20info%20id%3A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%22%20+iFrame.id+%22%20-%20%22+anchor.id%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cnscrolled%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20scrolledPos%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cncenter/visible%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20centerDim%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cnanchor%20%28absolute%29%20%22%20+%20anchorPos%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5Cnanchor%20%28screen%29%20%20%20%22%20+%20anchorScreenPos%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5CnSize%20%28anchor%29%20%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20anchorDim%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5CnSize%20%28popup%29%20%20%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20iFrameDim%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20+%20%22%5CnResult%20pos%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%22%20+%20position%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20//%20Set%20the%20popup%20location%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20iFrame.style.left%20%3D%20position.x%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20iFrame.style.top%20%20%3D%20position.y%20+%20%22px%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsUpdatePopupPos%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20show%20the%20passed%20in%20element%20as%20a%20popup%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20anchorId%0A%20*%20@param%20size%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsShowPopup%28anchorId%2Csize%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09var%20popup%3Dnew%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28anchorId%2Csize%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09popup.show%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22_leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20transform%20the%20passed%20in%20url%20to%20a%20rover%20url%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20url%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsGetRoverUrl%28url%29%0A%7B%0A%09var%20rover%3DLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_ROVER_TAG%3B%0A%09var%20roverUrl%3D%22http%3A//rover.ebay.com/rover/1/%22+rover+%22/4?%26mpre%3D%22+encodeURI%28url%29%3B%0A%09%0A%09return%20roverUrl%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Sets%20the%20size%20of%20the%20bottom%20windown%20part%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20size%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20_leoHighlightsSetBottomSize%28size%2CclickId%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20/*%20Get%20the%20elements%20*/%0A%20%20%20var%20iFrameBottom%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20%20var%20iFrameDiv%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20/*%20Figure%20out%20the%20correct%20sizes%20*/%0A%20%20%20var%20iFrameBottomSize%3D%28size%3D%3D1%29?LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_CLICK_SIZE%3ALEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_HOVER_SIZE%3B%0A%20%20%20var%20divSize%3D%28size%3D%3D1%29?LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_CLICK_SIZE%3ALEO_HIGHLIGHTS_DIV_HOVER_SIZE%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20/*%20Refresh%20the%20iFrame%27s%20url%2C%20by%20removing%20the%20size%20arg%20and%20adding%20it%20again%20*/%0A%20%20%20leoHighlightsUpdateUrl%28iFrameBottom%2Csize%2CclickId%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20/*%20Clear%20the%20hover%20flag%2C%20if%20the%20user%20shows%20this%20at%20full%20size%20*/%0A%20%20%20_leoHighlightsPrevElem.hover%3Dsize%3D%3D1?false%3Atrue%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20_leoHighlightsSetSize%28iFrameBottom%2CiFrameBottomSize%29%3B%0A%20%20%20_leoHighlightsSetSize%28iFrameDiv%2CdivSize%29%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Class%20for%20a%20Popup%20%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20anchorId%0A%20*%20@param%20size%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28anchorId%2Csize%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22LeoHighlightsPopup%28%29%20%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%09this.anchorId%3DanchorId%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28this.anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.topIframe%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20this.bottomIframe%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09this.iFrameDiv%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09this.topIframe.src%3Dunescape%28this.anchor.getAttribute%28%27leoHighlights_url_top%27%29%29%3B%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20this.bottomIframe.src%3Dunescape%28this.anchor.getAttribute%28%27leoHighlights_url_bottom%27%29%29%3B%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%221%29%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28%29%20%28%22+this.topIframe.style.top+%22%2C%20%22+this.topIframe.style.left+%22%29%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%222%29%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28%29%20%28%22+this.bottomIframe.style.top+%22%2C%20%22+this.bottomIframe.style.left+%22%29%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%09leoHighlightsSetSize%28size%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09this.updatePos%3Dfunction%28%29%20%7B%20_leoHighlightsUpdatePopupPos%28this.iFrameDiv%2Cthis.anchor%29%7D%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20this.show%3Dfunction%28%29%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20this.updatePos%28%29%3B%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20this.iFrameDiv.style.visibility%20%3D%20%22visible%22%3B%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20this.iFrameDiv.style.display%20%3D%20%22block%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20this.updatePos%28%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%223%29%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28%29%20%28%22+this.topIframe.style.top+%22%2C%20%22+this.topIframe.style.left+%22%29%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%224%29%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28%29%20%28%22+this.bottomIframe.style.top+%22%2C%20%22+this.bottomIframe.style.left+%22%29%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%09this.scroll%3Dfunction%28%29%20%7B%20this.updatePos%28%29%3B%7D%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22new%20LeoHighlightsPopup%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20updates%20the%20url%20for%20the%20iFrame%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20iFrame%0A%20*%20@param%20size%0A%20*%20@param%20clickId%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsUpdateUrl%28iFrame%2Csize%2CclickId%2CdestUrl%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHighlightsUpdateUrl%28%29%20%22+destUrl%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20url%3DiFrame.src%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20idx%3Durl.indexOf%28%22%26size%3D%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28idx%3E%3D0%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20url%3Durl.substring%280%2Cidx%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A//%20%20%20%20%20%20size%3D1%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHighlightsUpdateUrl%28%29%20size%3D%22+size+%22%20%20%22+url%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28size%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20url+%3D%28%22%26size%3D%22+size%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28clickId%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20url+%3D%28%22%26clickId%3D%22+clickId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28destUrl%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20url+%3D%28%22%26url%3D%22+destUrl%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHighlightsUpdateUrl%28%29%20%22+url%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20iFrame.src%3Durl%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsUpdateUrl%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A%0A/**%0A*%0A*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20to%20close%20an%20iframe%0A*%0A*%20@param%20id%0A*%20@return%0A*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsSetSize%28size%2CclickId%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09/*%20Get%20the%20element%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20iFrameTop%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_ID%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%09%09/*%20Figure%20out%20the%20correct%20sizes%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20iFrameTopSize%3DLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_SIZE%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09/*%20Refresh%20the%20iFrame%27s%20url%2C%20by%20removing%20the%20size%20arg%20and%20adding%20it%20again%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09leoHighlightsUpdateUrl%28iFrameTop%2Csize%2CclickId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09_leoHighlightsSetSize%28iFrameTop%2CiFrameTopSize%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsSetBottomSize%28size%2CclickId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Clear%20the%20hover%20flag%2C%20if%20the%20user%20shows%20this%20at%20full%20size%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28size%3D%3D1%26%26_leoHighlightsPrevElem%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsPrevElem.hover%3Dfalse%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsSetSize%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Start%20the%20popup%20a%20little%20bit%20delayed.%0A%20*%20Somehow%20IE%20needs%20some%20time%20to%20find%20the%20element%20by%20id.%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20anchorId%0A%20*%20@param%20size%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsShowPopup%28anchorId%2Csize%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%09%09var%20elem%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem%26%26%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem%21%3Delem%29%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem.shown%3Dfalse%3B%0A%20%20%09%09elem.shown%3Dtrue%3B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem%3Delem%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%29%20%22+_leoHighlightsPrevElem%29%3B%09%09%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09/*%20FF%20needs%20to%20find%20the%20element%20first%20*/%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%09setTimeout%28%22_leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%5C%27%22+anchorId+%22%5C%27%2C%5C%27%22+size+%22%5C%27%29%3B%22%2C10%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsShowPopup%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A*%0A*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20to%20close%20an%20iframe%0A*%0A*%20@param%20id%0A*%20@return%0A*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHideElem%28id%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09/*%20Get%20the%20appropriate%20sizes%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20elem%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28id%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28elem%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09elem.style.visibility%3D%22hidden%22%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20page%20for%20the%20next%20run%20through%20*/%0A%20%20%09%09var%20iFrame%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28iFrame%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09iFrame.src%3D%22about%3Ablank%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20iFrame%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28iFrame%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20iFrame.src%3D%22about%3Ablank%22%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%09%09if%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem%29%0A%20%20%09%09%7B%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem.shown%3Dfalse%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem%3Dnull%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%7D%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHideElem%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A*%0A*%20This%20can%20be%20used%20to%20close%20an%20iframe.%0A*%20Since%20the%20iFrame%20is%20reused%20the%20frame%20only%20gets%20hidden%0A*%0A*%20@return%0A*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsIFrameClose%28%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20try%0A%20%20%7B%0A%09%20%20_leoHighlightsSimpleGwCallBack%28%22LeoHighlightsHideIFrame%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%7D%0A%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%7B%0A%09%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsIFrameClose%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20should%20handle%20the%20click%20events%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20anchorId%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleClick%28anchorId%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%09%09var%20anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09anchor.hover%3Dfalse%3B%0A%20%20%09%09if%28anchor.startTimer%29%0A%20%20%09%09%09clearTimeout%28anchor.startTimer%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Report%20the%20click%20event%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20leoHighlightsReportEvent%28%22clicked%22%2C%20window.document.domain%2C%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsGetAttrib%28anchor%2C%27leohighlights_keywords%27%29%2Cnull%2C%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsGetAttrib%28anchor%2C%27leohighlights_accept%27%29%2C%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsGetAttrib%28anchor%2C%27leohighlights_reject%27%29%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%09leoHighlightsShowPopup%28anchorId%2C1%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09return%20false%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleClick%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20should%20handle%20the%20hover%20events%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20anchorId%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleHover%28anchorId%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%09%09var%20anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28anchorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%09%09anchor.hover%3Dtrue%3B%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Report%20the%20hover%20event%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20leoHighlightsReportEvent%28%22hovered%22%2C%20window.document.domain%2C%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsGetAttrib%28anchor%2C%27leohighlights_keywords%27%29%2Cnull%2C%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsGetAttrib%28anchor%2C%27leohighlights_accept%27%29%2C%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsGetAttrib%28anchor%2C%27leohighlights_reject%27%29%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%09leoHighlightsShowPopup%28anchorId%2C0%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%09return%20false%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleHover%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%09%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20handle%20the%20mouse%20over%20setup%20timers%20for%20the%20appropriate%20timers%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20id%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleMouseOver%28id%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09var%20anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28id%29%3B%09%09%0A%0A%09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20end%20timer%20if%20required%20*/%0A%09%09if%28anchor.endTimer%29%0A%09%09%09clearTimeout%28anchor.endTimer%29%3B%0A%09%09anchor.endTimer%3Dnull%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09anchor.style.background%3DLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_HOVER%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20The%20element%20is%20already%20showing%20we%20are%20done%20*/%0A%09%09if%28anchor.shown%29%0A%09%09%09return%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20Setup%20the%20start%20timer%20if%20required%20*/%0A%09%09anchor.startTimer%3DsetTimeout%28function%28%29%7B%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsHandleHover%28anchor.id%29%3B%0A%09%09%09anchor.hover%3Dtrue%3B%0A%09%09%09%7D%2C%0A%09%09%09LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_SHOW_DELAY_MS%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleMouseOver%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20handle%20the%20mouse%20over%20setup%20timers%20for%20the%20appropriate%20timers%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20id%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleMouseOut%28id%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%09%0A%09%09var%20anchor%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28id%29%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20Clear%20the%20start%20timer%20if%20required%20*/%0A%09%09if%28anchor.startTimer%29%0A%09%09%09clearTimeout%28anchor.startTimer%29%3B%0A%09%09anchor.startTimer%3Dnull%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09anchor.style.background%3DLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_BACKGROUND_STYLE_DEFAULT%3B%0A%09%09if%28%21anchor.shown||%21anchor.hover%29%0A%09%09%09return%3B%0A%09%09%0A%09%09/*%20Setup%20the%20start%20timer%20if%20required%20*/%0A%09%09anchor.endTimer%3DsetTimeout%28function%28%29%7B%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsHideElem%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_DIV_ID%29%3B%0A%09%09%09anchor.shown%3Dfalse%3B%0A%09%09%09_leoHighlightsPrevElem%3Dnull%3B%0A%09%09%09%7D%2CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_HIDE_DELAY_MS%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleMouseOut%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20handles%20the%20mouse%20movement%20into%20the%20currently%20opened%20window.%0A%20*%20Just%20clear%20the%20close%20timer%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOver%28%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09if%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem%26%26_leoHighlightsPrevElem.endTimer%29%0A%09%09%09clearTimeout%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem.endTimer%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOver%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20handles%20the%20mouse%20movement%20into%20the%20currently%20opened%20window.%0A%20*%20Just%20clear%20the%20close%20timer%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20id%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOut%28%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09if%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem%29%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsHandleMouseOut%28_leoHighlightsPrevElem.id%29%3B%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsHandleIFrameMouseOut%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20a%20method%20is%20used%20to%20make%20the%20javascript%20within%20IE%20runnable%0A%20*/%0Avar%20leoHighlightsRanUpdateDivs%3Dfalse%3B%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsUpdateDivs%28%29%0A%7B%0A%09try%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09/*%20Check%20if%20this%20is%20an%20IE%20browser%20and%20if%20divs%20have%20been%20updated%20already%20*/%0A%09%09if%28document.all%26%26%21leoHighlightsRanUpdateDivs%29%0A%09%09%7B%0A%09%09%09leoHighlightsRanUpdateDivs%3Dtrue%3B%20//%20Set%20early%20to%20prevent%20running%20twice%0A%09%09%09for%28var%20i%3D0%3Bi%3CLEO_HIGHLIGHTS_MAX_HIGHLIGHTS%3Bi++%29%0A%09%09%09%7B%0A%09%09%09%09var%20id%3D%22leoHighlights_Underline_%22+i%3B%0A%09%09%09%09var%20elem%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28id%29%3B%0A%09%09%09%09if%28elem%3D%3Dnull%29%0A%09%09%09%09%09break%3B%0A%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09if%28%21elem.leoChanged%29%0A%09%09%09%09%7B%0A%09%09%09%09%09elem.leoChanged%3Dtrue%3B%0A%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09/*%20This%20will%20make%20javaScript%20runnable%20*/%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09elem.outerHTML%3Delem.outerHTML%3B%0A%09%09%09%09%7D%0A%09%09%09%7D%0A%09%09%7D%0A%09%7D%0A%09catch%28e%29%0A%09%7B%0A%09%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsUpdateDivs%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%09%7D%0A%7D%0A%0Aif%28document.all%29%0A%09setTimeout%28leoHighlightsUpdateDivs%2C200%29%3B%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20is%20used%20to%20report%20events%20to%20the%20plugin%0A%20*%20@param%20key%0A%20*%20@param%20domain%0A%20*%20@param%20keywords%0A%20*%20@param%20vendorId%0A%20*%20@param%20accept%0A%20*%20@param%20reject%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsReportEvent%28key%2C%20domain%2Ckeywords%2CvendorId%2Caccept%2Creject%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22key%22%2Ckey%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28domain%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22domain%22%2Cdomain%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28keywords%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22keywords%22%2Ckeywords%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28vendorId%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22vendorId%22%2CvendorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28accept%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22accept%22%2Caccept%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28reject%21%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22reject%22%2Creject%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.callName%28%22LeoHighlightsEvent%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlights%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20expand%20or%20collapse%20the%20window%20base%20on%20it%20prior%20state%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsToggleSize%28clickId%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHighlightsToggleSize%28%29%20%22+_leoHighlightsPrevElem%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Get%20the%20hover%20flag%20and%20change%20the%20status%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20size%3D_leoHighlightsPrevElem.hover?1%3A0%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsSetBottomSize%28size%2CclickId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsToggleSize%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Call%20into%20the%20kvm%20that%20will%20then%20do%20a%20callback%20into%20the%20top%20window%0A%20*%20The%20top%20window%20will%20then%20call%20leoH%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsSetSecondaryWindowUrl%28url%2C%20customerId%2C%20phraseId%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHighlightsSetSecondaryWindowUrl%28%29%20%22+url%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22url%22%2C%20url%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22phraseId%22%2C%20phraseId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22customerId%22%2C%20customerId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.callName%28%22LeoHighlightsSetSecondaryWindowUrl%22%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsSetSecondaryWindowUrl%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20Call%20into%20the%20kvm%20that%20will%20then%20do%20a%20callback%20into%20the%20top%20window%0A%20*%20The%20top%20window%20will%20then%20call%20leoH%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsSetSecondaryWindowUrlCallback%28url%2C%20customerId%2C%20phraseId%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHighlightsSetSecondaryWindowUrlCallback%28%29%20%22+url%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Clear%20the%20hover%20flag%2C%20if%20the%20user%20shows%20this%20at%20full%20size%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20size%3D_leoHighlightsPrevElem.hover?0%3A1%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHighlightsSetSecondaryWindowUrlCallback%28%29%20%22+_leoHighlightsPrevElem+%22%20--%20%22+_leoHighlightsPrevElem.hover%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Get%20the%20elements%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20iFrameBottom%3D_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_BOTTOM_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20leoHighlightsUpdateUrl%28iFrameBottom%2Csize%2Cnull%2Curl%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHighlightsSetSecondaryWindowUrlCallback%28%29%20%22+url%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsSetSecondaryWindowUrlCallback%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20set%20the%20text%20to%20the%20Top%20%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20txt%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHighlightsSetExpandTxt%28txt%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20topIFrame%20%3D%20_leoHighlightsFindElementById%28LEO_HIGHLIGHTS_IFRAME_TOP_ID%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28topIFrame%3D%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20return%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Get%20the%20current%20url%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20url%3DtopIFrame.src%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28url%3D%3Dnull%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20return%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Extract%20the%20previous%20hash%20if%20present%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20idx%3D-1%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28%28idx%3Durl.indexOf%28%27%23%27%29%29%3E0%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20url%3Durl.substring%280%2Cidx%29%3B%0A%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Append%20the%20text%20to%20the%20end%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20url+%3D%22%23%22+encodeURI%28txt%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20/*%20Set%20the%20iframe%20with%20the%20new%20url%20that%20contains%20the%20hash%20tag%20*/%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20topIFrame.src%3Durl%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHighlightsSetExpandTxt%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/*----------------------------------------------------------------------*/%0A/*%20Methods%20provided%20to%20the%20highlight%20providers...%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20*/%0A/*----------------------------------------------------------------------*/%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20set%20the%20expand%20text%20for%20the%20Top%20window%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHL_SetExpandTxt%28txt%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsDebugLog%28%22leoHL_SetExpandTxt%28%29%20%22+txt%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsSimpleGwCallBack%28%22LeoHighlightsSetExpandTxt%22%2C%22expandTxt%22%2Ctxt%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHL_SetExpandTxt%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20redirect%20the%20top%20window%20to%20the%20passed%20in%20url%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20url%0A%20*%20@param%20parentId%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHL_RedirectTop%28url%2CparentId%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20try%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20domain%3D_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28window.document.URL%2C%22domain%22%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20keywords%3D_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28window.document.URL%2C%22keywords%22%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20vendorId%3D_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28window.document.URL%2C%22vendorId%22%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20leoHighlightsReportEvent%28%22clickthrough%22%2C%20domain%2Ckeywords%2C%20vendorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7Dcatch%28e%29%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHL_RedirectTop%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%09%09%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsRedirectTop%28url%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHL_RedirectTop%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20redirect%20the%20top%20window%20to%20the%20passed%20in%20url%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20url%0A%20*%20@param%20parentId%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20LeoHL_RedirectTop%28url%2CparentId%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20leoHL_RedirectTop%28url%2CparentId%29%3B%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20redirect%20the%20top%20window%20to%20the%20passed%20in%20url%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20url%0A%20*%20@param%20parentId%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHL_RedirectTopAd%28url%2CparentId%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20try%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20domain%3D_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28window.document.URL%2C%22domain%22%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20keywords%3D_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28window.document.URL%2C%22keywords%22%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20vendorId%3D_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28window.document.URL%2C%22vendorId%22%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20leoHighlightsReportEvent%28%22advertisement.click%22%2C%20domain%2Ckeywords%2C%20vendorId%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7Dcatch%28e%29%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHL_RedirectTopAd%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsRedirectTop%28url%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHL_RedirectTopAd%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20set%20the%20size%20of%20the%20iframe%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@param%20url%0A%20*%20@param%20parentId%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHl_setSize%28size%2Curl%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09/*%20Get%20the%20clickId%20*/%0A%20%20%20%09var%20clickId%3D_leoHighlightsGetUrlArg%28%20url%2C%22clickId%22%29%0A%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22size%22%2Csize%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20if%28clickId%29%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.addParam%28%22clickId%22%2CclickId+%22_blah%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.callName%28%22LeoHighlightsSetSize%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%09_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHl_setSize%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%09%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A/**%0A%20*%20This%20will%20toggle%20the%20size%20of%20the%20window%0A%20*%20%0A%20*%20@return%0A%20*/%0Afunction%20leoHl_ToggleSize%28%29%0A%7B%0A%20%20%20try%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20var%20gwObj%20%3D%20new%20Gateway%28%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20gwObj.callName%28%22LeoHighlightsToggleSize%22%29%3B%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%20%20%20catch%28e%29%0A%20%20%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20_leoHighlightsReportExeception%28%22leoHl_ToggleSize%28%29%22%2Ce%29%3B%20%20%20%20%20%0A%20%20%20%7D%0A%7D%0A%0A"); </script>_


----------



## Umbran (Apr 19, 2010)

I am working on...

Work - but that goes without saying, I suppose.

A new campaign - working some Deadlands for a new bunch of players.

My garden - my wife and I have a vegetable garden, and we're making it bigger this year.  We'll have three beds 4'x4', and three separate beds for zucchini and summer squash.  Plus I have to do some work to help protect our blueberries so the birds won't get them.  I'm also looking at automating watering, so that it won't be an issue if we go away for a weekend in high summer.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 19, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Aren't you also supposed to be drawing something, Klaus?



I am, just not anything related to a NDA... yet!

So, Liam Neeson as Corvis makes sense?


----------



## Insight (Apr 19, 2010)

Writing:

A novel about a certain historical figure who is rarely well understood.  I'm bringing an element of fantasy to the story (an element usually prescribed to this figure but not in the way I'm presenting it).  So I guess you could call it "historical fantasy".  This project involves a LOT of research, some of which may be difficult to achieve.  I may end up having to "wing it" and make up some stuff in order to finish the novel.  Creative license, right?

A post-apocalytpic setting which may work well for GURPS and the Hunter: the Vigil game from White Wolf.  I may end up submitting the campaign setting to Pyramid Magazine (Steve Jackson Games' online mag).


----------



## ssampier (Apr 19, 2010)

Umbran said:


> I am working on...
> 
> Work - but that goes without saying, I suppose.
> 
> ...




Mmm, blueberries, blueberry pie, blueberry syrup, blueberry waffles; delicious nonberry.

I don't have a green thumb myself. I routinely killed house plants. Do you have to do much to your soil to get your plants to grow?

Here in rural Utah our soil is white, extremely alkaline. I honestly don't know how farmers get any product out here, but they do.


----------



## JediSoth (Apr 19, 2010)

*WRITING*
I have several projects I'm working on currently. I'm still trying to finish up my NaNoWriMo project from last fall (I hit 50K, but the story wasn't finished). I have an outline of where I want the story to go, but I'm struggling with getting it finished. I've put it off long enough that the details of the story are starting to slip my mind, so I'm going to go back and re-read what I have and try to pad out some of the descriptions while I go.

I'm writing background notes and story ideas for two additional projects: a transhuman sci-fi story in the vein of _Eclipse Phase_, and a less-hard, but still not space opera YA sci-fi series. At the very latest, I plan to write the first draft of the YA sci-fi book this November.

I'm also trying to get my middle-grade sci-fi book as well as my superhero novel published. I've had a few nibbles on the middle-grade book, but no real bites, thus far.

*GAMING*
Due to many dramas in my personal life (moving, getting married again, my father's death, etc. etc.), I suspended gaming indefinitely, but I still think about it. I've been devouring RPG books and thinking about what I want to run when I start up a gaming group again later this year (hopefully). Top contenders include _Eclipse Phase_, _Shadowrun_ (4E), and _HackMaster Basic_, perhaps with interludes of _Spirit of the Century_ and _Star Wars_. Maybe after I play _ICONS _at Gen Con, I'll add that to the list, too.

*PERSONAL LIFE*
My wife's late husband left her with _hundreds _of boxes of computer, photograpy, and radio equipment. We've started going through them and figuring out what's still usable to us, what to recyle and what to throw away. Once that's done, I can start putting together my gaming area in the basement. I'm planning on having shelving for board games, miniatures, a snack stand with mini-fridge for drinks and fantasy related decor. I also need to frame up and secure one of the little nooks in the basement to use as a firearm storage for the 20+ guns I inherited from my father. Instead of buying a thousand-pound gun safe, we're going to frame up and install a steel entry door with a deadbolt and attach it to the house alarm. It'll be like a walk-in closet for guns.

We're also working on making our flower garden a little fancier with an arbor and discrete areas dedicated to our late spouses.

I'm also still trying to sell my old house. If anyone is planning to move to Indianapolis, and needs a starter home, just look up Worman on FC Tucker's website and choose the South side location. 

*PROFESSIONAL*
I'm working in a department in decline, but don't think my job is in jeopardy. The first half of the year is usually pretty slow around here, which gives me plenty (too much) time to think. The job market (particularly for publishing jobs) is pretty bad around here right now, and relocating is not a practical option for me. Still, I'm growing weary of rarely having enough work to keep me busy for 8 hours a day, 40 hours a week.

I'm not currently working on any freelance projects. Rite Publishing just put out my latest collaboration, Litorians. I expect to have some involvement in other projects later this year.


----------



## Janx (Apr 19, 2010)

Work:
I started my new job a month ago.  I actually split my time between 2 businesses, doing software development.  One's in distribution, ther other is in medical/insurance.  I'm not sure how much I can discuss my actual projects (they're tackling new markets, its not my call).

I can say, I am working in ASP.NET using C# and SQL Server.  I've whipped up a generic web-app framework that I keep extending, that allows me to start the "next" web app rather quickly, basically supplying me with login, user admin and basic page security, with encrypted password storage, and not using ASP.NET's lame implementation using web.config fiiles.  Mine is DB driven and designed to be used with the rest of the DB app.

A core challenge I'm looking to solve is streamlining object oriented development for the 3-tier design model.  I'm ready using my own hybrid varint, where I have a DB layer that consists of just the database connection and SQL querying, an object layer where the SQL and business logic merge, and a GUI layer, where it uses the objects to get the answers it needs for display.

The object layer basically compresses what would really be 2 object layers, one with the database specific stuff, and one with the business specific stuff.

I can crank out objects pretty fast, they map to the tables fairly directly.  However, the designs needed for the business have more complex tables than I had expected, and my boss is used to plain ASP development and just slapping SQL calls on the page.

So I'm looking to find a new "right" way to keep the segration (no SQL in the GUI layer), and further streamline setting up the objects to use the database.  LINQ sounds promising, but I haven't had a chance to look into it.  I've already got a pretty easy process of using reflection and some custom attributes to load and save the object to the database with a minimal set of code.

House:

I'm planning to redo the siding on my 1 story house using Hardy-plank. Home Depot will charge me $14,000 for the whole house (front and back, the sides are brick), or I can do the back half (which is in worse condition) for $1000 in supplies.

gaming:
I haven't really played an RPG in over a year (ran a short demo game the other day for a friend).  Work at the previous job had sucked the life out of me.  Things are getting back to normal, so hopefully this summer

car:
my '99 escort keeps having trouble, I blew a rod last september and put another engine.  Now the AC is out, and now today, something with the cooling is bad, because thhe temperature was nearing red-line on a cool day, when I took a very short drive in it.  I need to replace it, but I've been waiting for the paychecks to normalize with all the deductions, and insurance (now that's started), so I can see if I can swing a 2nd car payment.

music:
I need to play and practice more on my guitar and bass, I've forgotten too many chords, and I didn't know that many.  I really liked playing with a band, as it helped give me a goal to shoot for.  I was playing jazz for about a year and a half, but the job hunt had me out too much to continue that.


books:
I just finished Changes, the latest in the Dresden Files series.  It was good.  I've been pondering my own novel for some time, though I haven't written anything down.  I've got a basic idea, but I'm toying with it in my head until I'm certain I have a unique concept that makes for a good story.


----------



## Janx (Apr 19, 2010)

ssampier, why are you working on XP?  That OS is going to go EOL fairly soon, it's already been new-genned twice.

Granted, there are still installations of it (my new laptop came with XP and Win7), and I'm running XP to avoid some "new" issues.

But paying to get a cert in a dying platform is dicey.  Paying to get a cert in the current platform in a timely fashion, might be a better investment.

I say this, however, as somebody who doesn't have any certifications.  My bachelors degree, patent, and former employer are generally enough to certify my credentials who knows his business.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 19, 2010)

Currently, I am looking for work.  Specifically entry level engineering work that I need to finally move on with my life.  I am working for the U.S. Census, but that's very little hours and extremely temporary.  I just hosted an event for my IEEE section, an IEEE lobbyist I had met last year came and gave a presentation on congressional spending and other bills and how it will affect engineers.  I'm going to the monthly meetings and as many other events as I can, trying to network.

The biggest time suck for me at this very moment is rushing to get in my application to be a commisioned officer.  I just got a medical waiver late last week after almost half a year trying for it.  Originally, due to the economy and thus high supply of recruits, all selection boards had been cancelled for at least the reast of the fiscal year.  Then last week I saw that they're holding one last board for "critical" degrees (which includes mine), but applications have to be received by...this upcoming Friday.  Needless to say, having spent all these months expecting to be medically rejected (condition in question is almost impossible to get a waiver for) I wasn't really prepared to submit, and am scrambling like mad trying to finish everything in time.  I have my interview tomorrow, don't even know at what time it will be yet.

Oh, recently moved into my first apartment, too.  It requires a lot of cleaning/work, the landlord didn't fix it up nearly as much as he said he would.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 19, 2010)

Klaus said:


> I am, just not anything related to a NDA... yet!
> 
> So, Liam Neeson as Corvis makes sense?




Liam's one possibility. I usually tend to think of either a slightly older Viggo Mortensen or a notably older James Purefoy. Or any combination thereof.

But it's your pick (and your pic); draw it as you see him.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 19, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Liam's one possibility. I usually tend to think of either a slightly older Viggo Mortensen or a notably older James Purefoy. Or any combination thereof.
> 
> But it's your pick (and your pic); draw it as you see him.



You said he was tall, and had some mass in his youth. That and the rescue of his daughter put me in mind of Liam Neeson in "Taken".


----------



## Umbran (Apr 19, 2010)

ssampier said:


> I don't have a green thumb myself. I routinely killed house plants. Do you have to do much to your soil to get your plants to grow?




The standard "square foot gardening" sources will tell you to use a special blend.  Some of the bits of it are expensive, so I use more normal dirt.

I got the blueberries from a farmer-friend of mine, and he gave me some instructions - peat moss underneath, enriched the soil with manure (which he provided).  The others are all growing in raised beds - a mixture of "topsoil" (which is literally dirt cheap, 'cause it is cheap dirt) and "garden soil", which is less cheap in both senses.  At the end of every season, I work some new manure into the beds. It sits and mulls itself over the winter, and works well to help sprint planting.

Any time I'm increasing the size of the garden, new beds get some old soil from the old beds, and then we work new garden soil into everything.  I then occasionally fertilize with standard stuff, and things grow well.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 20, 2010)

I work at a dead end job which pays enough to stay alive, not enough to fix our cars or let us move out of the extension in my in laws house.

I work nights, limiting my social outleets and putting my D&D game in direct conflict with everything.

I have cleared all half finished projects.

I am currently painting miniatures and organizing my itunes library.


----------



## francisca (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm working on a couple of submissions to Penthouse Forum.


----------



## ssampier (Apr 20, 2010)

Janx said:


> ssampier, why are you working on XP?  That OS is going to go EOL fairly soon, it's already been new-genned twice.
> 
> Granted, there are still installations of it (my new laptop came with XP and Win7), and I'm running XP to avoid some "new" issues.
> 
> ...




I have considered that. I probably shouldn't even bother with Windows 2003 server (the last version for MCSE/MCSA). My philosophy is there's still lots of that stuff around, at least here in Utah; most didn't upgrade to Vista and keep their Windows XP stuff. 

I may or may not take the actual exam. We'll see. I just need something to keep me busy while looking for jobs.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## Woas (Apr 20, 2010)

waso working on agetting dfrunk earlier but now i'm done.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 20, 2010)

Klaus said:


> You said he was tall, and had some mass in his youth. That and the rescue of his daughter put me in mind of Liam Neeson in "Taken".




Fair enough. As I said, I want to see your interpretation of it; don't feel at all bound by mine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 20, 2010)

francisca said:


> I'm working on a couple of submissions to Penthouse Forum.




I bet you didn't believe it could happen to you!


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 20, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> a notably older James Purefoy.



For whatever it's worth (exactly jack and , that is) a taller and grayer James Purefoy would look almost exactly how I imagined him.


----------



## francisca (Apr 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I bet you didn't believe it could happen to you!




Well, I do, in fact, work at a conservative, midwestern, state University.


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 21, 2010)

> A novel about a certain historical figure who is rarely well understood.




This looks interesting. How do you plan to approach it?



> This project involves a LOT of research, some of which may be difficult to achieve. I may end up having to "wing it" and make up some stuff in order to finish the novel. Creative license, right?




I certainly understand the problem. When I first started researching the Byzantines information sources were less than copious. Still very hard to locate certain kinds of info. Sometimes creative license is all you got.




> My garden - my wife and I have a vegetable garden, and we're making it bigger this year. We'll have three beds 4'x4', and three separate beds for zucchini and summer squash. Plus I have to do some work to help protect our blueberries so the birds won't get them. I'm also looking at automating watering, so that it won't be an issue if we go away for a weekend in high summer.




I wish I could garden. One thing I don't think I'd have the time right now, and secondly I really lack that kind of patience. I'd love to garden, as I like botany and studying plants for their medicinal properties, but waiting on things to grow, that kind of patience I know from experience I'm not so good at. My father and grandfather were pretty good gardeners, and my great-grandfather was a farmer his whole life. I think the gardening gene skipped me though. I have no real talent for it. But sometimes I wish I had it.




> My wife's late husband left her with hundreds of boxes of computer, photograpy, and radio equipment.




The other day my father gave me an old Portable VOR Field Detector. Apparently it had once belonged to my great uncle. I remember as a kid I used to go watch him operate his HAM radio and various other equipment. I haven't had a chance to investigate if it still operates, or even can be made operational. It was last certified in 1952. If it can be made to function I'm gonna take it by my Squadron and see if the Lt. can help me run through a few tests and use it for a homeschooling project for my kids. I've got an old oscilloscope and some Geiger counters I used as a teen. Back when I was doing Civil Defense. I like getting a'hold of antique equipment and seeing what I can make of it. Let us know what interesting equipment you discover.


As for me, had training tonight and we were practicing lift and carry techniques for disaster/injury victims. I was able to do all of the lifts easily enough (even the fireman's carry) except for the last one. That one required that we bend over the victim for a long period of time while he was prone, and he was a big guy. Then lift him to our knees, then lift him with interlocked arms while we came upright. The lift wasn't too bad but due to my previously broken back the bending over for so long was pretty rough. Afterwards my left leg shook for about five minutes due to the fact that the bending over pinched the exposed nerve near where the break had occurred. But I got through it, really like the officer who is our instructor (he's a nice fella), learned a coupla new carry techniques, and had fun at class.

My back still hurts though, but the spasms are gone. So that's all I reckon I can stand for this evening.

I may go post something to my blog if by stretching out I can calm the pain some. If not I'm just gonna hit the sack.
Night all.


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Baptist Press - WORLDVIEW: The Word and the word - News with a Christian Perspective*

The implications of this article struck me as fascinating because it is something I have been thinking a lot about lately as a writer. And as someone interested in communications, codes, crypts, and homiletics.

I've also been pondering on the questions of, how is this gonna change information systems, how is this gonna change communications and communications systems, how will this change language itself, and how will this change codes and encryptions? (Assuming these implications are true, and I suspect they probably are. Language nowadays is much more primitive in many respects - among many people a much less well-developed and imprecise personal vocabulary for just one example - than that of our ancestors, and yet in some respects also far more complex than ever before with terminology flexibility and neo-logism creation at probably an all time high. I'm also beginning to believe that terms are becoming ever more plastic, as well as "implicational, metaphoric, or hymnological" in usage than perhaps at any other time in history.)

in any case if language is changing in this way, either through interactivity with technological implements and systems (such as information and communication devices, and with the internet), or through linguistic exchange (or through other methods) then how can these alterations and developments be best exploited to create new communicative capabilities? Perhaps even new linguistic functions.

For instance can words themselves contain within them microbursts of related data and information? For instance, could one compose language in such a way that a two or three word sentence might contain both the (extended) vocabulary, and the accumulated information of a much more complicated (linguistically speaking) sentence? Could a single word perhaps encapsulate an entire sentence or phrase, and still be able to imply some real degree of useful precision?

Another thing that occurs to me, is can the alphabetic nature of our language be (re)transformed into an alphanumeric form, such as was the case with ancient Hebrew and Greek (Greek is perfect, Latin is copious, as the old saying goes), and is one way of reducing terminology to "microbursts of inter-related data" via the conversion of words into an alpha-numeric form?

Conciseness (Greek perfection) and Preciseness (Latin copiousness) are often competing modes of communication, and necessarily so. But is it possible to develop an "unfixed" oral form of modern microburst shorthand (digitized idea forms) which still contains within it a much more complicated set of terminologies and related data and information forms that could, if necessary, be used to convert an oral microburst into a far more complicated and precise form of information exchange (maybe in text, maybe not)? I suspect that if you encoded within the short digitized idea forms a specific pattern set of analogical terms and ideas (yeah, I know the process is usually undertaken in reverse, with the attempt to take complicated analogical terms and develop a simplified digital code for process transfer and language function) that it could be done. Next week I think I'm gonna try and write a short essay on the subject and then later one write a Theory Paper on the possibility, and how it might work. (Right now I've gotta finish up some other work. But next week I'll be free.) 

Maybe I'll also incorporate the poetry coding experiments I'm working on into the body of the piece (at least the Theory Paper) to see if they could serve as one possible example of how it might be undertaken.

I'm also wondering if the same general principles might apply to the writing of Sermons and to homiletic construction, and maybe even to this project: *The Holiconic Impulse*

It's something I haven't worked on in awhile, because I was waiting to set up some new things in my lab, but maybe I can experiment with the idea of interjecting within the holographic image either microtext versions of scriptural verses or maybe even encoded textual components within the visual images reproduced within the graphic representations of the holograph itself. (An idea I'd like to pursue one day is the idea of maintaining holographic integrity at the visual level while still being able to sub-fracture other embedded components, such as linguistic components. In that way you could create a routed holographic encoding system which would appear as a normal holographic image under general or normal observational circumstances, but contained within it are sub-fractured stenographic, lingisuistic and/or other forms of coding and creeping structures viewable under special circumstances.)

One last thing occurred to me. Suppose you could develop an oral language that contained within it (inherently) both microburst data clusters, and automatically re-arranging (or self-arranging) terminologies that are multi-implicational? The idea would be to create an oral language that is both concise and precise, and rearranges itself automatically according to the needs of the communicants. How the language is being used would dethrone whether precision or concision were being empathized, and in what way and to what end.

Anyway, if anyone else is interested in these matters I'd be happy to listen to your ideas, thoughts, musings, and observations on the subject.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 24, 2010)

Cold Fusion. I figured it out once, but I forgot.


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 24, 2010)

> Cold Fusion. I figured it out once, but I forgot.




Yeah, for some reason TC that kinda thing seems to happen a lot regarding Cold Fusion. I wouldn't beat myself up over it.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 24, 2010)

Insight said:


> Writing:
> 
> A novel about a certain historical figure who is rarely well understood.  I'm bringing an element of fantasy to the story (an element usually prescribed to this figure but not in the way I'm presenting it).  So I guess you could call it "historical fantasy".  This project involves a LOT of research, some of which may be difficult to achieve.  I may end up having to "wing it" and make up some stuff in order to finish the novel.  Creative license, right?




That's interesting.  Most of my favorite historical figures are misunderstood or unfairly characterized in mainstream history textbooks.  I don't suppose that figure is Genghis Khan, the Marquis de Sade, or Nikola Tesla, by any chance?  
I'm sure you can't answer that.  But it'd be awesome if it were one of them.


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 24, 2010)

> Nikola Tesla




I'm a big fan of Tesla's work myself.


----------



## Jack7 (May 12, 2010)

For IC training scenarios and missions and the tabletop exercise tonight I got to be the Search and Rescue Team Leader. I was very gratified to get that as I detest work at the Command Post.

Guys who like logistics, administration, operations from command base, planning, etc, my hats off to them. But I despise paperwork in any circumstance, and much prefer field work. Command centers bore me. Since I got team leader tonight and did well, hopefully during the final and in all other exercises I'll also be SAR Team Leader. It's my preference. I'll go wherever they assign me, of course, but hopefully it'll be SAR I'm working from now on.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> I'm a big fan of Tesla's work myself.




As am I!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SzTVnSMlF0]YouTube - Tesla "Modern Day Cowboy"[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyHkcY_U7to"]YouTube- Edison's Medicine - Tesla[/ame]




Oh wait...you mean the Serbian genius whose inventions are a substantial part of the backbone of modern society.  Yeah, I like him too (as does the namesake band...).


----------



## Jack7 (May 18, 2010)

> As am I!




I didn't even know they existed till I heard that. But I saw a hairdoo just like that guy's one time in Aberdeen. It caught fire at a rodeo and catfish fry and they lost three good clowns in the conflagration. It was just like the Edmund Fitzgerald all over again.


This isn't really something I've been working on, but it is something I've been following for some time. I thought some of you might be interested in the reopening of the Museo Leonardiano. Here's a press release and a link to the program: 

*Museo Leonardiano*


As for me, tonight I was watching a DVD copy of the second season of the Wild Wild West borrowed from the public library. The disc was scratched terribly (because so many people don't treat library CDs and DVDs very well) and the show hung in several places. While I was watching it I thought that although the disc was stopping in play progress, it actually looked as if the data or information on the disc were being stretched, or elongated. 

This gave me an idea for two possible inventions. First of all data and image discs which are coated with a covering (which will not interfere with the optical or otherwise reading of the data), that shields the disc itself from being scratched but the same covering allows the imprinting (by the disc) upon itself of a holographic impressive overprint on the covering. Or with a coating that allows the disc itself to act as a "holographic mirror." This would mean that even if the protective covering were damaged, or the disc itself scratched, there would be imprinted upon the disc an innate (or reflective) holographic image of the original data which the reader could then use to reconstruct (or simply re-read) any lost data or image points obscured due to mishandling and physical damage. If an acceptable holographic coating, or mirrored holographic coating, could be developed (and ideally it would be in spray form because then you could go back and treat already existing but uncoated discs) then it would likely possess the secondary benefit of allowing extra data and information space to be added to any disc so treated. If you could encode mirrored holographic information correctly so that only certain readers could detect it then this application would also have potential benefits as an espionage and intelligence tool. I've even thought of this app as a possible extension of "environmental encoding" through the development of sprayed on holographic or steganographic images that could be _value-added_ to any existing CD or DVD, but only read by a particular and properly calibrated reader.

The second idea I had involved data disc area and storage capacity. Suppose in the manufacturing process of creating the disc in the first place you intentionally scratched the readable surface area of the disc because you could write or implant in the walls of the scratches (obliquely) and in the trenches of the scratches either additional data and information, or duplicate versions of the intended imprinted data, images, and information. The scratches themselves would then act as "preservation trenches" for either the original data (like storing data in hidden recesses previously unused or empty, but now filled) or to enhance and augment the original data with additional data. The scratches then could serve tow distinct functions, or perhaps both function simultaneously depending upon how information is imprinted: Data preservation, or data enhancement, which would have the added effect of greatly increasing the storage capacity of the data disc itself.

The trouble with the second idea is that one would have to develop both new types of imprinters (capable of successfully imprinting data in such scratches and intentionally designed trenches), and new types of readers which could detect and read such data at oblique angles of approach and decipherment. Both ideas interested me however because of the inherent potentials. 

Other than that I'm working on my staff officer work, studying for my final exam for CERT, and I have just finished my notebook of Fundamental Plans, and slightly revised my _Plot Machine_. I'm also reviewing my Investment Portfolio to see how it can be improved. But little time for anything else right now. I've written a few poems and started an essay on Thaumaturgy, but that's about it for me.

I'd be happy to hear what others are up to lately.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 18, 2010)

- First and foremost, working on writing my book on the cryptozoology and such of Pennsylvania.  I've actually gotten a few compliments on what I've put together so far.  It'll likely be published through the CFZ.  So far, I've got two complete chapters and quite a few fragmentary ones, two that are about 75% done and one that's only about 25% done.  Also several that amount to a written sentence.  

- Hand in hand with that, I'm also covering Pennsylvania and Maryland for the CFZ-US so I'm generally keeping a track of cryptozoology stuff in those two states.  If anyone knows any, feel free to contact me!

- Working on my DnD homebrew, naturally.  Trying to split time between my homebrew and my CFZ stuff above - mostly failing miserably.

- Getting rid of the veritable Schwarzwald of weeds growing in our flowerbed.  The previous residents of our house didn't weed for years.


----------



## Jack7 (May 18, 2010)

> - First and foremost, working on writing my book on the cryptozoology and such of Pennsylvania. I've actually gotten a few compliments on what I've put together so far. It'll likely be published through the CFZ. So far, I've got two complete chapters and quite a few fragmentary ones, two that are about 75% done and one that's only about 25% done. Also several that amount to a written sentence.
> 
> - Hand in hand with that, I'm also covering Pennsylvania and Maryland for the CFZ-US so I'm generally keeping a track of cryptozoology stuff in those two states. If anyone knows any, feel free to contact me!




You know what I'd like to see? A book on cryptozoology and Chimeras (ancient and modern), and then a chapter or two on the possibilities concerning modern genetics and artificially created Chimeras in modern times.

Cryptozoology delving into what might be possible in the future regarding artificially created Chimeras and odd creatures. Sort of a work on cryptozoological futurism.

Another thing I'd like to see is a book or several good chapters on Frontier's Cryptozoology (weird or legendary creatures of the Frontier's Era in the US and Canada), along with information on Indian stories and myths regarding odd or one of a kind creatures. (I also wouldn't mind seeing a book on weird critters on the Western Frontier, and during the Civil War, versus now, and how have stories and legends about such creatures changed over time, or remained the same or similar?)

Good luck and Godspeed with your work by the way.
Don't post anything to the internet you wanna publish later, but kinda let us know every now and then how it's going and how your subject matter proceeds.


----------



## Jack7 (May 26, 2010)

Well just finished my final exam, debriefing, and graduation from my initial CERT training. I'm glad it's over, two months is a long time. But it's required by my squadron nowadays. So it was good to do it now.

Tonight I handled triage, though last time they made me SAR Leader. I prefer Search and Rescue (cause I'd much rather be in the field), though I like Triage and medical operations too. I think though that I'm gonna go on with advanced civilian SAR training, and medical training, maybe even shoot for instructor or district coordinator.

My ultimate goal is to have a wide variety of well rounded Military, Law Enforcement, Medical, SAR and disaster response skills. I'm pretty well set except for the disaster response and medical skills. I've had good and sometimes even extensive training in both categories, but I'm not yet satisfied with my level of training in those fields. I can use some more training with civilian SAR too probably. I think all of these skills will assist me when I train to become a Priest, especially working in the field. I can be the kind of priest who can help respond in bad situations and in isolated locations. By the way, here is the *training program I developed for my preliminary Priestly studies*. I've been meaning to do that but kept forgetting about it with other things cropping up. I posted it to my blog. Hopefully by the time I start real training I'll be well ahead of the curve.

Anyways I really liked my instructor (he's recently been certified as an International Law Enforcement Instructor) and I made a lot of new, solid contacts for my PIIN in local law enforcement, especially in the training and patrol sections. And the sub-station out at the airport. Which is fine cause I'll fly from there from time to time. So that was a good part of the training as well.

For graduation they gave us all a really nice kit. It was much better than I had been expecting. It's a useful kit which I'll add onto once I make a complete inventory, but I thought it was a right nice little equipment pack.

My daughters got to be earthquake victims in the training simulation. They seemed to have had a ball and it was good training for them too. I was proud of em. But again, I'm glad it's over.

Now that's it's finished though I can devote time to my conversion and priestly studies, I can get back to work on a novel I'm writing, work on some prototypes on two invention ideas I had during class (one is for breakaway roof structures during earthquakes), finish some more landscaping, and work on a couple of scientific experiments I've been meaning to pursue. Sometime this summer, now that I've made all of my lands a wildlife preserve, I'm gonna try and set up some specific habitats here and there for various local creatures. That'll be more of a fun hobby I undertake with the kids.

For now though I think I'll just have a glass of wine and go to bed.
I'm pretty much played out for one day.


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 2, 2010)

Some time ago I turned my land into a private game and wildlife preserve. a lot of animals live and make their home on my lands now cause they know they won't be hunted and it's safe, and they know they're welcome. So we got a lot of all different kinds of wildlife, and me and the kids have even been building some habitats for some of the critters.

We've got a lot of deer, coons, possum, snakes (long as they aren't copperheads or rattlers or cottonmouths they are welcome), lizards of various kinds, squirrels, rabbits and so forth. I think we got a brown fox too. I also keep places for various spiders and certain types of insects I like to cultivate, like Praying Mantes. 

My Danes keep going and getting baby wild rabbits from their warrens, but they don't kill em, just tote em around in their mouths to show me they have em. Makes em real proud to have caught something and they like to show me their work. But since the rabbits are so small, only about three inches long, I'm afraid they'll kill one by accident or put one in shock so I've fortified their warrens to deter my dogs. It don't take much to shock a rabbit to death.

We've also got a lot of different kinds of fowl. Owls, cardinals, water fowl, blue-jays, cranes to the south near the river, all kinds of birds. About an hour before dark tonight I walked out to the east field and saw two huge and very beautiful hawks a'mating. 

That pleases me as I know they are probably nesting on my lands, but on the other hand it bothers me too. Last season we had a Cooper's Hawk in the west woods who practically annihilated my cardinal and blue-jay population. Especially the really nice and bright male cardinals I had fattened up on dry dog food and table scraps. Once I figured out that he was killing off all of my cardinals I went out and shot in his direction with my revolver several times to try and scare him off. Eventually he left but not before I thought it would be several seasons before I had any new cardinals. But this year I got four couples so far.

I like tracking animals and I like watching em and photographing them. My kids do too.

So aside from my fears about what the hawks may do to some of the other critters this little project is going really well.

I hope to entice some beavers farther inland onto my property as well. See if they'll squat here.
It's a long shot, but worth a try.

Wouldn't mind a small keep to himself bear either, long as it was just one of em.


----------



## Tewligan (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> I like tracking animals and I like watching em and photographing them. My kids do too.



Ooh, that sounds pretty cool - any chance of sharing some of those wildlife pics of your preserve here?


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 2, 2010)

> Ooh, that sounds pretty cool - any chance of sharing some of those wildlife pics of your preserve here?




I do from time to time on my personal blog.
When I get some new ones up I'll put some links up here.


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> Some time ago I turned my land into a private game and wildlife preserve.




What does this entail? Did you have to get official recognition from a Government entity? File papers? Post notices? Place fences? Provide proof of a certain amount or type of wildlife? Hire a wildlife expert to certify the land as a preserve?


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 3, 2010)

> What does this entail? Did you have to get official recognition from a Government entity? File papers? Post notices? Place fences? Provide proof of a certain amount or type of wildlife? Hire a wildlife expert to certify the land as a preserve?




No, I don't live in California or Oregon or Pennsylvania MW. I live in the Deep South. We don't need government regulations for everything (or most anything) we do. We just do stuff. (I'm kidding to a certain  degree, of course, but only partially. We don't much cotton around here to asking government permission to do what we wanna do with our own land. It's my land, I don't need a permit or to file papers. I'll do as I please.)

When I got married it wasn't even legal for us to get hitched. Not according to the state constitution. But then I don't much care about laws or regulations that make no sense. So I did it anyway. I'm an American and a Southerner. The government and experts are way down on my pecking order. So when it comes to stuff like this I pay em no attention.

They want my help for law and peacekeeping, or with SAR, or for the military, or for some disaster I'll do my bit to serve. They wanna tell me what to do with my own property or regulate my rights, they're flat outta luck.

But to be more serious, cause I do understand your point (*and I'm not making fun of your point*, _just the idea that I'd need permission from somebody else to do as I wish_), I could file and make it official. But then I'd have to follow whatever crazy regulations the government might invent in the future. The regs aren't bad now, but I'm not selling out my rights or my land for whatever idiocy the government devises in the future.

So instead I just told all my neighbors, _"don't hunt on my land, the animals are safe there,"_ and just about everybody around hunts but they all have their own land for that and so they respect my wishes. And I posted signs saying that if you do come on my land for purposes of poaching or other criminal activity then I'll shoot ya myself. Then arrest ya.

As for the habitats I just made some studies of what kinds of animals like what kinds of homes then started making some or creating conditions favorable to their homesteading. Course some critters only lodge around here in certain seasons. And some only come up when they're being hunted elsewhere. 

But giving them a refuge has worked out real good for me and the kids. I like critters and it gives me and the kids a chance to study them up close. Gives the animals a safe place to live too. Well, as safe as you can get being a wild animal, seeing as how so many of em like to eat one another. Still, at least for my land I have taken the gun and knife off of their throats.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 3, 2010)

You live in the South?  Any kudzu on your property?

I ask because according to Alton Brown of Good Eats fame, kudzu is not only tasty, but extremely healthy for you.  He does advise, however, that since its considered an invasive pest species in the USA, you don't harvest & eat the stuff by the roadside, since your local authorities have probably sprayed it with some heavy duty plant-killers.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 3, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> No, I don't live in California or Oregon or Pennsylvania MW. I live in the Deep South. We don't need government regulations for everything (or most anything) we do. We just do stuff. (I'm kidding to a certain  degree, of course, but only partially. We don't much cotton around here to asking government permission to do what we wanna do with our own land. It's my land, I don't need a permit or to file papers. I'll do as I please.)



And you're also free to call it as you please, but nobody else would ever call that a wildlife preserve.  Everyone else just calls that "their backyard."


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 4, 2010)

Currently working on

New Wednesday 4e game in an area based on a picture in the Worlds and Monsters preview book (the one with stone dragonheads).

Ongoing games - about to change gears in one, trying to get the other properly going.

Trying to form a solid enough idea to submit to Dragon.

Trying to sort out a recently returned anxiety issue so I can return to work.


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 4, 2010)

> Trying to sort out a recently returned anxiety issue so I can return to work.




Before I hit the hay, do you mind me asking a few things about this? If you feel like answering, that is.

I used to be a psychologist.
Now I only worked with schizophrenic patients. But later on I became interested in things like anxiety disorders. And how to cure them.

Do you know what's triggering your anxiety?
Have previous treatments been effective?
What kinds of treatments did you try?

If you don't wanna answer I understand.

Good luck and Godspeed to ya in any case.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 4, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> Before I hit the hay, do you mind me asking a few things about this? If you feel like answering, that is.
> 
> I used to be a psychologist.
> Now I only worked with schizophrenic patients. But later on I became interested in things like anxiety disorders. And how to cure them.
> ...




No worries talking about it can help. Spoiler so people can avoid my angst.
[sblock]
I'm pretty sure it's been triggered by a series of upheavals at work, combined with a fairly certain knowledge that elements in the companies management wants rid of me and several others I've worked with (our faces don't fit the regional managers idea of good booksellers).

My anxiety is always work related, I've had various problems, and every new job seems to have some tragedy attached to it, at my first post uni job (a phone monkey) my dad had a heart attack. My next job after a period of long unemployment (mostly linked to now apparent stress issues) coincided with my gf leaving her job due to depression. My latest job started on the day of a very good friends cremation after I got the job about two days before she died.

I'm mostly using CBT this time, previously I've had counselling (person centred) combined with drugs to help lift my mood so I could work through it. The first lot Citirizene (iirc) turned me into a zombie, and then I took prozac, which worked well allowing me to deal with my .

Hope that covers it.[/sblock]


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting. I can certainly see how the associations developed over time.

Are you familiar with the old training adage that it's easier to train a moderately intelligent dog than a really intelligent dog? 

What I mean by this is that the moderately or far less intelligent dog simply waits for cues, he doesn't try and anticipate environmental or training conditions. He just takes things and cues as they are, not making many assumptions. His "association line is straight," and direct. The more intelligent dog, because he is more intelligent, is trying to figure out what will come next and gets overloaded with possibilities. His associational cues "branch out" in all directions. He's smarter, but also harder to train and retrain because he is constantly attempting to use his greater powers and capabilities to anticipate possibilities, regardless of whether those possibilities reflect actual reality, or not. He sees associations and cues in everything, regardless of whether those associations are necessarily meaningful, or not. plus he often associates multiple meanings to the same event or cue or situation.

Now I'm in no way comparing you to a dog, nor am I saying the internet is the place for meaningful mental, behavioral, psychological, or spiritual analysis of anyone, especially someone you don't really know.

But I give the smart dog example just as something to think about. 

Is your talk therapy helping any by the way?

Well, I gotta go in a few minutes.

Again Good Luck and Godspeed to ya.


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 4, 2010)

Jack7 said:


> Before I hit the hay, do you mind me asking a few things about this? If you feel like answering, that is.
> 
> I used to be a psychologist.
> Now I only worked with schizophrenic patients. But later on I became interested in things like anxiety disorders. And how to cure them.




Mind if I ask why you gave up being a psychologist?

I mean, with all the schooling and licensing requirements and hours you have to put in to get there, I figure there might be a story there as to why you gave it up?

Mind you, I'd understand.  I'm an attorney who does not primarily practice law anymore (though I do still practice it some).


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 5, 2010)

> Mind if I ask why you gave up being a psychologist?
> 
> I mean, with all the schooling and licensing requirements and hours you have to put in to get there, I figure there might be a story there as to why you gave it up?
> 
> Mind you, I'd understand. I'm an attorney who does not primarily practice law anymore (though I do still practice it some).




Not at all. I wasn't a psychiatrist though. A psychologist. It wasn't too bad. The internships ran concurrent with the studies.

And I gave it up for the same reason I gave up being a teacher. (Though I now homeschool my kids and occasionally teach for both college and church.)

I gave it up because I was working for the state. And they wouldn't let me cure anyone. Wouldn't let anyone cure anybody. Not even treat them decently. Just wanted them shot full of drugs and warehoused so the private contractors housing them for the state could collect money for each patient so warehoused.

Cures were actively discouraged. Subsidies and state welfare quotas were encouraged. It was a scam. After I saw where it was going and that it wasn't gonna change, I bailed and went on to other things. Nobody was gonna get cured, and nobody could be cured as heavily as they sedated them. Treatment was sedation. The guy working boss over the whole project took me out to lunch one day. We got into a discussion on psychology and different treatment methods and he didn't even know who Adler or Jung or James were. He didn't really know any treatment methods other than heavy drug therapies. I kid you not. Nice guy, totally clueless about his chosen profession. And I think he liked it that way. Fill out the right paperwork, talk to each patient the required thirty minutes a week, sign off on meds, back to their beds. It was convenient. 

Just like when I was a teacher in the public system everything but a real education was discouraged, a quota of other things were encouraged. So when I saw that wasn't gonna change anytime soon either, I quit it. I don't like being involved in things where the system actually discourages success and achievement. I prefer the opposite course, where things actively encourage success and achievement. I thought about private practice in psychology but by then I was gravitating towards writing full time and business.




> Any kudzu on your property?
> 
> I ask because according to Alton Brown of Good Eats fame, kudzu is not only tasty, but extremely healthy for you. He does advise, however, that since its considered an invasive pest species in the USA, you don't harvest & eat the stuff by the roadside, since your local authorities have probably sprayed it with some heavy duty plant-killers.




That's interesting. Never ate it, and never heard of doing that.
It's real heavy in some fields, especially near the river. But it's mighty, mighty hard to kill and will choke off most anything else around. And it's a real pain trying to slog through. I avoid it.

You can burn it off, but that's hard to do too unless it's really, really dry.
Maybe I've overlooked it though as a,potential source of medicines or nutrients. I'll go get some and examine it under a microscope and test it some with my chemicals. See what it shows.

Well, it's my weekend off for the month. The wife and I have an arrangement where she gets one weekend a month off, and I get one off. So I think I'm gonna go do some yardwork since the sun is low and check the habitats and then maybe go out to the lake.

See ya. And have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2010)

From what was said by Alton Brown, kudzu is akin to things like spinach or kelp in terms of nutrition.

And a quick look-see uncovers this:

Kudzu: 'Vine that ate the South' is also good eating

32nd Annual Blythewood Kudzu Festival Kudzu Recipes


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 5, 2010)

> From what was said by Alton Brown, kudzu is akin to things like spinach or kelp in terms of nutrition.
> 
> And a quick look-see uncovers this:
> 
> ...




That's interesting. About being similar in properties to spinach and kelp. You know I was thinking about this last night in the car. 

About how certain cells designed to absorb, store, and utilize heat energy might be subsumed beneath the outer layer of the epidermis to undertake certain functions. And I was thinking, what would be an efficient distribution pattern for such cells to make them as efficient as possible for such functions? And could they be triggered to change shape and alter morphology given the right conditions?

Then I thought about what you said about kudzu. Kudzu leaves are distributed extremely efficiently to absorb solar energy (and it is also one I reason I suspect it chokes off everything underneath) because it blankets an area so it can soak up everything for itself. Thinking about the kudzu leaf distribution pattern like a cellular distribution pattern gave me some interesting ideas. Of course growing such a cellular pattern in a culture, and having them arrange in such a pattern in a living organism is entirely different, and they would have to share space (and therefore shape themselves accordingly) with other tissues, but the idea interested me a lot.

Maybe also, when it comes to nutrients and possible medicinal applications, I should look at the vine and roots as well as the leaves. Today when I go out I'm gonna ride down towards the river and photograph some of the kudzu patches and see how they are arranged. So thanks for that idea. See ya.


----------

